# Betta Silhouettes



## Bettafishilove (Mar 8, 2013)

I need opinions. Anybody?


----------



## Bettafishilove (Mar 8, 2013)

*critisism*

Yes I know I used the same picture and I just wanted to know which effect looked better. This is my first time so I'm not trying to show off or anything. I'm looking for some critisism. (sorry if i spelled that wrong)


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

well...the only differences I see between the 2 pics..is the colors..so, I think it's pretty much up to "taste", though the "red" one looks more eye catching than the purple one ( which is natural anyway ).


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like the second one myself 
I feel like the purple scheme might work better with a larger betta but you were smart to use a yellow background with it


----------

